# reaching out to all past zk members



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

any and all past zk members please contact me.....:gossip:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought all the ZKs went independent - you know - tired of bombing each other... over ... and over...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

if this is about that stapler I took when I cleaned out my desk when I was a Llama, I'll send it back minus the staples, cuz I already used 'em all.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

FWTX said:


> I thought all the ZKs went independent - you know - tired of bombing each other... over ... and over...


nope we just started doing more thought out bombings


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmmm


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Whats a zk and can I catch an STD from it if I happen to be not wearing a prophylactic? <---------------------DING DING DING!! BIG WORD OF THE DAY!!!!!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

nyuk nyuk said:


> Whats a zk and can I catch an STD from it if I happen to be not wearing a prophylactic? <---------------------DING DING DING!! BIG WORD OF THE DAY!!!!!


A ZK is a llama. why would you have sex with a llama? you're weird. do we need to report you to PETA?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Vicini said:


> A ZK is a llama. why would you have sex with a llama? you're weird. do we need to report you to PETA?


Who said anything about sex??!!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

nyuk nyuk said:


> Who said anything about sex??!!


you. you asked if you could get a sexually transmitted disease from a ZK if you didn't use a condom.

Why would you want to know this unless you are worried about catching a STD from one?


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> if this is about that stapler I took when I cleaned out my desk when I was a Llama, I'll send it back minus the staples, cuz I already used 'em all.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

This old ZK will be contacting you Kevin - you never forget your first...even at my age! 

And no perverted read ins to that = ZK was the FIRST and ONLY bombing group I've ever belonged too.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

False! You were a Squid!!!



Ok, technically a "Zilla Squid", but I say you were a Squid nonetheless!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Llama reunion!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Llama reunion!


That's Shawn waaaaaaay back there in the back, lost as usual... :lol:

I guess I'll hang around to see what these llamas are up to.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yep zk re-union..... hmmmm hey squids we may need some bail money think you can help us out when things get out of hand?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

kapathy said:


> yep zk re-union..... hmmmm hey squids we may need some bail money think you can help us out when things get out of hand?


Dang... left my wallet in my other tentacles... :lol:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

The LOB broke you guys once, don't make us do it again


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> The LOB broke you guys once, don't make us do it again


oh mr sweater.... you have a very distorted version of reality


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> oh mr sweater.... you have a very distorted version of reality


What do you expect from a group based on former llamas :tongue:


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

with wombats patrolling the streets you bums want to come back ? child please.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Koach Kuku said:


> with wombats patrolling the streets you bums want to come back? child please.


What the hell is a Wombat again?

Child please indeed.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> That's Shawn waaaaaaay back there in the back, lost as usual... :lol:
> 
> I guess I'll hang around to see what these llamas are up to.


How did you recognize me??? Was it the age spots???


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

op2: op2: op2:

Roll Call!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

WyldKnyght said:


> Roll Call!!!


:biglaugh:^^^Priceless!!!^^^:biglaugh:

Former group reuniting? ZKs, Llamas, what the hell ever! This should be pretty interesting. op2:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Koach Kuku said:


> with wombats patrolling the streets you bums want to come back ? child please.


WHAM!bats patrolling the streets is as much of a deterrent as a SWAT team armed with straws and spitballs....still, giving wedgies to hall monitors was always fun, so good luck with that:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

You know...my former neighbor had llamas...I remember they were always spitting and farting...nasty creatures! Pretty fair representation, I'd say!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> You know...my former neighbor had llamas...I remember they were always spitting and farting...nasty creatures! Pretty fair representation, I'd say!


Reminds me of Con Air... "Had to bag 'em and gag 'em. Rough crew. Spitters and sh*tters." :lol:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

looks like a buncha oo: to me.....


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

For some reason I saw this thread and now this is stuck in my head....


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Let me know.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Always been a fan of a few llamas. Anxious to see what is about to take place. Guess I'll just pull up a seat and see what Kevin has in mind... :couch2:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Who me? Nah I don't have anything going on .... just getting a few friends together for a few adult beverages.....and maybe a stripper ..... I mean errrrr play fantasy football


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

opcorn: 

Gonna be glorious.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aww yeah! Bring on the llama strippers! Wait... What?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Aww yeah! Bring on the llama strippers! Wait... What?


Madonna really does look much better when she keeps up with her waxingound:ound:ound:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

god david, your pics are killin me!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Where do you find this stuff?! Please tell me you Googled "llama stripper"...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Bring on the melting clocks!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Where do you find this stuff?! Please tell me you Googled "llama stripper"...


My search history is a scary place Derek. You don't want to go there


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Llamas aren't real. They're just a fairy tale that LOB Villains tell their children, to make sure they grow up into good, proper, psychotic bombers.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)




----------

